# His Decision



## maccheese (Jul 25, 2011)

So last month (June) my husband decides to spend over $400 to go on a fishing trip with his friends. Now, since he's been talking about this (end of last year, early this year), I've informed him that we probably will not be able to afford it (he didn't start full time work until November. He did keep his part time of 12 hours until March. Because he was working both jobs he had a weekly spending budget of $20. Me, I didn't have one, nor can we afford to get my hair done, and we both have been wearing the same old clothes since God knows when. Oh yeah, we have a toddler. So he was still talking about this trip and in March he decides to quit his part time. I informed him before he quit that I wouldn't be able to put his spending money back in the budget until September because thats when this huge loan we have would be paid off. Now where is $400 something dollars supposed to come from for this trip, I don't know? So come June, he goes on the trip anyway, spending our tax money that was reserved to pay rent to accommodate a two bedroom for our toddler. So I am VERY upset! He gave me all types of excuses: "I deserved the trip (because he worked 2 jobs for four months), I thought you were saving up for my trip, you saved up for a trip to go see your family, so I can take a trip with my friends. I am upset because of several things: it was not in the budget and $400 has not been spent on me this year so it was a bit unfair as I feel I deserve things as much as him. Thoughts from both men and women please?


----------



## lonelyman (Jun 28, 2011)

he is being very irresponsible that basically sum it up


----------

